# Conticomfortkit and RFTs



## jas330 (Dec 26, 2006)

Can we use the Conticomfortkit for our RFTs? Thanks 
http://www.tirerack.com/accessories/conticomfortkit/index.jsp


----------



## jas330 (Dec 26, 2006)

Also, can the RTF be repaired after using the sealant?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

It will still seal small holes even in a runflat tire, however the sealant is not recommended for use with TPMS sensors as the sealant may damage the sensors. 

Sealant does not affect the repairablity of the tire.


----------



## AM335 (Sep 6, 2006)

Has anyone used the sealant in this kit and not damaged the TPMS sensors? Thanks.


----------



## swervin007 (Sep 29, 2006)

i'm not insinuating that Gary is wrong since i've never used this kit or any kit for that matter, and i'm still a bit drunk so i could be misunderstanding what i read but i'll still point it out for AM335. i got this from tirerack's own literature for the kit :

"...The sealant is compatible with direct, valve-mounted tire pressure sensors since the sensors can be washed and adhering residue can be peeled off easily when the tire is repaired."

maybe the sensors bmw uses are different than the type described in the above quote? Gary, when you get back, if you would clarify this discrepancy it would be really helpful. thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Conti says no problem, but the manufacturers of the sensors say that the sealant could cause a problem. Standby for more info.


----------



## vintage42 (Jun 29, 2007)

*AirMan same as ComfortKit?*



jas330 said:


> Can we use the Conticomfortkit for our RFTs? Thanks
> http://www.tirerack.com/accessories/conticomfortkit/index.jsp


The ContiComfortKit is $80 from TireRack. The AirMan kit is $40 at WalMart.
http://www.airman.co.za/specs.asp
http://www.onemotoring.com.sg/publi...motoring_accessories/airman_instant_tire.html
http://www.onemotoring.com.sg/publi...ant_tire.MainPar.0034.File.tmp/airmandemo.swf

They look identical. Which one is the copy of the other? Is one better than the other?


----------



## vintage42 (Jun 29, 2007)

I emailed TireRack and they said the Conti is made in Germany. I went to WalMart and the AirMan is made in China.


----------

